

Ask HN: How best to cook a steak? - whyleyc

I know there's lots of contention in the startup community on this issue so I'm going to ask it straight:<p>What's the best way to cook a steak ?<p>I have 30 minutes to make this happen. The steak is a small sirloin medallion (x2).<p>[edit: I have slightly longer now as my wife has just stepped into the bath ! Thanks for all the suggestions - will keep you posted]<p>[edit 2: Seasoning - http://twitter.com/whyleyc/status/312662132124692480/photo/1]
======
kls
Freeze it and then sear it on extreamly hot skillet frozen, then put the
skillet in an over on 200F until it is done to your liking.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/18/dining/seared-frozen-
rib-s...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/18/dining/seared-frozen-rib-steaks-
recipe.html?_r=0)

They are fairly expensive as far as cookbooks go, but the book collection
Modernist Cuisine is the state of the art. The recipe above is an adaptation
of their technique. You will be hard pressed to create a better steak without
years of practice in various techniques.

There is another technique where you Sous vide the steak to temperature and
hold it there for some time, and then put a sear on it, but it takes Sous vide
equipment. Though it produces an amazing steak.

~~~
joezydeco
You don't necessarily need sous-vide equipment to do it. Here are some people
that did it using preheated water and an insulated cooler:

[http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/04/the-food-lab-perfect-
rack...](http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/04/the-food-lab-perfect-rack-of-
lamb.html)

While real sous-vide hardware will get the temperature precise enough to do
exotic things with certain ingredients, a simple water bath in a cooler like
this will get you 99% of the way when it comes to a steak or lamb chop.

~~~
kls
I agree that you can accomplish very similar results with water, but
traditional sous-vide uses an oil based bath held to temperature. For some
reason oil seems to hold heat more stable and transfer heat more evenly but
water is certainly better than say an oven at evenly distributing heat.

~~~
joezydeco
Correct. But I get the impression that modern sous-vide techniques are about
precise temperature control, not the method used to get there.

Everyone uses immersion in oil to cook these days. It's called deep-frying.

------
dorianj
Sure, why not.

Dry cast iron skillet, put in oven, heat to 500*F. Prep steak with olive oil
and salt and pepper.

Take skillet out of oven, put on stove at high. Cook 30 seconds on each side.
(total cook time on range: 1 minute)

Back in oven, 2 minutes each side. (total cook time in oven : 4 minutes)

Let rest 3 minutes.

~~~
xr4tiii
There is only one important step missing from this. Let the steak sit out to
become room temp. Try it just once and you will never look back.

------
jboggan
Sprinkle liberally with salt and pepper, or Johnny Salt, or what have you;

Turn a small camping grill to HIGH for a few minutes to get really freaking
hot;

Throw it on with a pat of butter on top with the lid closed; flip it once and
put more butter on top. Light char on the outside, purple in the middle.

Ingest with a fine potable from North Coast Brewery or whatever blended scotch
is at hand.

~~~
orangethirty
This just made hungry. My god, next time I visit LA, I'm emailing you. (:

------
bluedreams
I recently followed this video to cook a steak, which goes against the flip
once philosophy. One of the best steaks I've ever had:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW3ay3k0lek>

------
o0-0o
-= Dean Martin’s Steak Recipe =-

Martin Steaks:

2 prime usda new york strip steaks 2 oz bourbon, chilled

Preheat a heavy frying pan and sprinkle bottom lightly with table salt. Grill
over medium-high heat about 6 minutes on each side.

Pour chilled bourbon in chilled shot glass and serve meat and bourbon on a TV
tray.

-= Frank Sinatra’s Steak Recipe =-

Sinatra Steaks:

Call for Deano. Tell him to make you a fu*kin’ steak. Drink his bourbon.

------
whyleyc
Thanks for all the tips guys - I went for a blend of approaches and it paid
off - My wife rated it the 2nd best steak of her life - a triumph !

I found this useful:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2012/oct/...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2012/oct/25/how-
to-cook-the-perfect-steak)

------
Mankhool
The steaks have to be at room temperature. Pat them dry first. Put them on a
plate. Sprinkle with salt. Get a clove of garlic ready in a press. Keep the
butter nearby. Use a frying pan on Medium High to High heat that has been
oiled (Grapeseed Oil or other oil that is safe at high heat). When it gets hot
put in some butter, stir that around and then put in the steaks. Cook them on
both sides for a couple of minutes. You can turn them more than once if you
want. While they are cooking squeeze in the garlic and add more butter if you
want/need it. Brown the edges if you want only just before you are ready to
take them out of the pan. THEN put them on a plate or cutting board and let
them stand for a few minutes (while you plate up whatever else you cooked with
them). They're ready!

------
callmeed
I think the cut of steak is equally as important. I personally prefer a ribeye
or filet over a new york or top.

My cooking style is right inline with dorianj (cast iron skillet + oven). I'd
add that I like the steak to sit out at room temperature for 30-60 minutes and
I pat it dry on the outside.

I'll put a small bit of butter or blue cheese on a filet while it's resting
(rib eye doesn't need it).

Also, try dry aging your steak in the fridge. I don't usually remember to do
this but it does work: [http://lifehacker.com/5865849/dry+age-steak-at-home-
for-stea...](http://lifehacker.com/5865849/dry+age-steak-at-home-for-
steakhouse+quality-meat)

------
rayiner
Dry brine: coat heavily with kosher salt and let sit in the fridge for a
couple of hours, then wash off the salt thoroughly. Then sear quickly in a pan
for 30-60 seconds, and finish in the oven to medium rare.

------
HiroProtaganist
Here is the definitive thread on how to cook a steak. On a poker forum no
less:

[http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/34/other-other-
topics/cook...](http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/34/other-other-
topics/cooking-good-steak-836907/)

------
osakasaul
How does this fly as an acceptable question to ask - but I cannot get feedback
on my project, despite being a member for over 700 days...? I get the "your
account is too new to submit" message.

Thanks in advance for advice.

------
t0
High heat for a few seconds, low for a few minutes.

